# Follow Bait Out to Deeper Water - "Warming Up"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Fishing the past couple weeks has been â€œreally goodâ€ on certain days, and then just â€œgoodâ€ on others. The term â€œreally goodâ€ refers to days consisting of trout limits, and just â€œgoodâ€ means anglers are catching trout, but just maybe not in the total numbers that everyone would like to recognize on a given day. This inconsistency has to be due primarily to the variations in the weather that our part of the coast has experienced lately. For example, the weather one day sends us a beautiful and windy high-pressure day, but our fishing efforts produce a diminished result of only ten to fifteen trout and (maybe) a couple redfish. Then, over the course of the next day or so, we may be faced with a windy low-pressure day, and our results double. Regardless, there has been a definite increase in trout action and a steady tapering-off of redfish catches with the warming of bay waters. Water temperatures have risen and are now staging in the low to mid 80â€™s each day, meaning thereâ€™s no need any longer for the use of chest waders if you want to try some wade fishing this month. However, it is strongly suggested that you wear long pants, as warmer waters tend to attract many of the seasonal jellyfish that can make for a very uncomfortable day of wade fishing if you are wearing shorts.

At this time, water clarity along leeward shorelines is nice enough to truly be deemed â€œtrout waterâ€, and these areas are holding good trout right now, as well as the open-water reefs out in the middle of San Antonio Bay. When attempting to decide where to stop the boat and to begin your wade session, itâ€™s important to key on any bait activity along these leeward shores. Look for the obvious nervous water conditions, and the usual active and moving mullet. But even more importantly, scan the area for small slicks that may be popping up close to the bank or near the grass/sand transition. Try to position your wade upwind of the slicks if youâ€™re throwing lightweight baits. If youâ€™re tossing some heavier tackle, like large-sized top waters, you can often setup downwind of the slicks and still cast effectively over the targeted area. Check in all directions for birds sitting atop the water, or for cranes that may be standing right against the edge of the shore. Look for small patches of grass within a wavy sand bottom contour. Many anglers prefer wading sandy shorelines that have significant guts, not ones that drop-off slowly, but ones that closely resemble the first, second, and third guts that are commonly found along a beachfront.

A typical scenario anglers might like to adopt this month would be to begin in the predawn light by presenting top water baits up close to the shore and within the first gut. As the light of day grows in intensity, proceed to the second and then the third gut. This drill allows you to thoroughly work the shallows for about the first hour of the day before following the bait out to deeper water. Top water action in the skinny water has been good, but more for short strikes than anything else, but itâ€™s just a matter of time before it will turn on strong. Recent top water results have improved significantly in deeper water, over sand and over shell. When working surface walkers in deep water, work the bait fast until you get your first slap or blow up. The best rod tip action is that of a sudden stop, or an action that goes from fast to that of a gradual slow down, and then back to fast again. This erratic type of action has proven itself time and time again in deeper water, whereas in shallower water an even tempo and smooth, slow retrieve seems to be the ticket. Try these lure-fetching techniques during your next top water wade session and see if they help.

Fishing with any level of success during the summertime months can often prove to be a difficult time for artificial lure enthusiasts. Bay waters at this time of the year are teaming with natural baits of all sorts, and thereâ€™s definitely an increased amount of boat traffic and fishing pressure. So, whatâ€™s a lure chunker to do? Work harder is the answer. If you are of the belief that you will be rewarded simply due to the fact that you were on your feet all day long, then you are fooling none other than yourself. However, for those who are willing to dish out 100% effort, the rewards can be very gratifying. Go with what you know, but donâ€™t be afraid to try new things.

If the area youâ€™re fishing isnâ€™t producing, move to another spot containing fish signs. If your lure isnâ€™t working, revert back to one that you are most confident in â€“ your â€œgo toâ€ bait. And if youâ€™re getting too discouraged at the fact that youâ€™re not doing well, then rememberâ€¦just Keep Grinding!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

The lodge welcomed one of the largest tire manufactures, commercial construction companies, oil & gas group, offshore drilling co, popular national bank, engineering firm, electrical business, and two guests whoâ€™ve been frequenting the lodge since 2001.

*Testimonials from recent clients*

May 15, 2018 by Jeff B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Positive reviews from my party on all of your fishing guides. I personally fished with Capt. Cody Spencer, and he was fantastic! - Jeff B. 5/15/18

May 15, 2018 by Heather W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The entire staff at Bay Flats is wonderful - they make you feel welcomed as soon as you step out of your car. The last time we were at the lodge was six months ago, and the girls at the lodge remembered us! You can't get much better than Capt. Garrett Wygrys! We're repeat customers and will continue to request Capt. Garrett for as long as he's at Bay Flats. We just did a day trip this time, but breakfast before and lunch on the boat was so good! And from previous experience, I was wishing I had gotten to eat the pork chops, they're the best you'll ever have! The lodge and grounds are always well maintained and clean. Bay Flats is turning into a 2-3 trips a year for Blake and I, and we thank you for allowing us to make wonderful memories doing the things we love - hunting and fishing! We're already planning another duck hunt this year, and possibly another fishing trip. Thank you again, and see you soon! - Heather W. 5/15/18

May 14, 2018 by Matt W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Todd Jones was great! - Matt W. 5/14/18

May 14, 2018 by Jared S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Wonderful experience as usual! Capt. Doug Russell was great! I have had him guide my group 2 years in a row and he has been a pleasure to fish with. Bay Flats Lodge is my favorite fishing trip I go on every year. Keep up the great work! - Jared S. 5/14/18

May 14, 2018 by Kris A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep doing what you're doing! I had a blast! - Kris A. 5/14/18

May 14, 2018 by Trey B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Stephen Boriskie was a previous guide from last year's trip. I specifically requested him from the great experience I had last year. Once again, he put us on fish during tough conditions. I will attempt to have him as the guide of my boat whenever I am there in the future. Great guide! - Trey B. 5/14/18

May 14, 2018 by Aaron G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Loved the steak and pork chops! - Aaron G. 5/14/18

May 14, 2018 by Bruce L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our guide, Capt. Harold Dworaczyk, was using a borrowed boat because his motor was in the shop. This did not diminish, in any way, the experience. My client will be making a personal trip in the future, and will be requesting Capt. Harold! Always enjoy the food and even more the staff. Staff does a good job of housekeeping! It was a very nice experience! - Bruce L. 5/14/18

May 13, 2018 by Trevor J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff made my first trip to Bay Flats feel like my 50th - so welcoming and helpful! Capt. Cooper Hartmann made me feel like I had an old friend or family member taking me on a routine fishing trip - couldnâ€™t have been more comfortable out on the boat! Capt. Cooper was impressively helpful in showing us the best techniques to catch our fish. With regards to the food, Iâ€™ve had worse food at high-end restaurants! Everything for dinner, from appetizers to desert, was incredible! The breakfast tasted like good homestyle cooking and was just what I needed to start a day of fishing! - Trevor J. 5/13/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*






*We're Growing - Come Join our Team*


----------

